# Critérium du Dauphiné 2017 **Spoilers**



## brommers (29 May 2017)

Should be a great race - nearly all the GC 'big boys' that weren't at the Giro are there.


----------



## Too Tyred (29 May 2017)

Next big race to look forward to! Cycling coming thick and fast!

I'd like to see Valverde win it. Liked him for years and he's in SCINTILLATING form! 

Only sour taste is his link to Operacion Puerto. Once you get branded by doping there's doubt over every subsequent win. Would like to see Dan Martin do well too.


----------



## Jimidh (29 May 2017)

If Froome is on form then he'll be hard to beat although the Sky train has been seen to be fallible at both the Vuelta and Tye Giro.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2017)

Froome,although weve not seen him much yet.Cant really see anyone beating him if his form is good.


----------



## brommers (29 May 2017)

LL Sanchez involved again - that's 4 weeks in 5 and he made some big efforts at the Giro.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2017)

Keep expecting of Bardet aswell,i think hell be up there.


----------



## smutchin (30 May 2017)

I have a good feeling about Bardet for this one.


----------



## brommers (31 May 2017)

Two Tired said:


> Would like to see Dan Martin do well too.


I like Dan as well. The problem is that he is liable to lose at least a minute to Froome and some of the others in the TT and I don't think you can afford to do this in an 8 day race, of which stages 1,2,3 and 5 are likely to finish in sprints.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> I have a good feeling about Bardet for this one.


Keep thinking that every year,although did well in the tour last year.I reckon he'll have a point to prove after getting booted of last race.Great descender !


----------



## smutchin (31 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Keep thinking that every year,although did well in the tour last year.I reckon he'll have a point to prove after getting booted of last race.Great descender !



I forgot about Paris-Nice. Silly boy. The Criterium will be a real test of his form. Only problem is he's likely to lose even more time in the TT than Dan Martin. I also forgot that when he finished second last year the only TT was the 4km prologue.


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Jun 2017)

Should be a good race, money's on Froome, hearts with Dan Martin.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jun 2017)

Porte to win this and then the Tour.

There, I have got it off my chest.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jun 2017)

400bhp said:


> Porte to win this and then the Tour.
> 
> There, I have got it off my chest.



Porte to win this but not win the Tour

He has shown great form this year and I think in a 1 week race he won't have one of those real off-days he has in 3 week tours that kill his chances.


----------



## Donger (1 Jun 2017)

I'm looking forward to the final stage on the 11th .... I've spent three holidays round there, and although I've not cycled the passes on the route that day, I've driven the Col des Saisies, the Cold des Aravis (with its great views of Mont Blanc) and the Col de la Colombiere several times. What a fantastic route. We are in for a visual treat.


----------



## smutchin (1 Jun 2017)

Been looking through the startlist to make my picks for the punditry and there are a few interesting youngsters who would be worth keeping an eye on...

David Gaudu (FDJ) - won the Tour de l'Avenir last year and looks like a very promising climber.
Sam Oomen (Giant-Sunweb) - won the Tour de l'Ain last year and just finished 9th overall at the Tour of California.

You heard it here first!


----------



## brommers (1 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Sam Oomen (Giant-Sunweb)


I remember he rode well at Paris-Nice


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Porte to win this but not win the Tour
> 
> He has shown great form this year and I think in a 1 week race he won't have one of those real off-days he has in 3 week tours that kill his chances.



Yes, yes I know all that. Something just seems different about him this year. My mind was made up when he went up that climb in the Romandie out of the saddle. So, against previous years of me saying he was bollox my mind is made up.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jun 2017)

Oh, and if Soler is riding then put him down for top 3.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Been looking through the startlist to make my picks for the punditry and there are a few interesting youngsters who would be worth keeping an eye on...
> 
> David Gaudu (FDJ) - won the Tour de l'Avenir last year and looks like a very promising climber.
> Sam Oomen (Giant-Sunweb) - won the Tour de l'Ain last year and just finished 9th overall at the Tour of California.
> ...


Thanks for the tips Smutch Kirby


----------



## brommers (1 Jun 2017)

Soler is in the Tour de Suisse instead


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Soler is in the Tour de Suisse instead



Lucky escapethat's a shame.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2017)

400bhp said:


> Yes, yes I know all that. Something just seems different about him this year. My mind was made up when he went up that climb in the Romandie out of the saddle. So, against previous years of me saying he was bollox my mind is made up.
> 
> I could be wrong though.



Well I'm 100% with you that this race is Porte's to lose. I suspect he will be on top form and Froome not quite there which will mean he can take a couple of minutes on the mountain stages which will be too much for Froome to claw back on the TT

Wanna bet he won't crack on the Galibier though?


----------



## brommers (2 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Wanna bet he won't crack on the Galibier though?


Which stage is that?


----------



## 400bhp (2 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Which stage is that?



I was just about to ask the same.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jun 2017)

400bhp said:


> I was just about to ask the same.



TdF Stage 17 is where it unravels for this year's Dauphine winner


----------



## brommers (3 Jun 2017)

Reminder that the race is on early - 12.35pm


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2017)

Dauphine highlights on itv4 every night at 10 pm


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2017)

Oi... eurosport, get the fekin football off and get the cycling on


----------



## brommers (4 Jun 2017)

Carlton's Back!


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2017)

^^^^^^^dislike^^^^^^


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jun 2017)

One thing puzzles me as a recent convert to watching racing cycling.

I understand a criterium to be a short circuit race, often in a town.

Why is this race called a criterium when it's run over stages?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2017)

I wonder if people watching the tennis on Eurosport Player get little adverts popping up encouraging them to watch the cycling?


----------



## brommers (4 Jun 2017)

I think that de Gendt will change tactics now and become a GC contender.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2017)

Demare made that look far too easy!


----------



## brommers (7 Jun 2017)

de Gendt is not a bad time trialer so I expect him to still be in yellow at the end of today


----------



## brommers (7 Jun 2017)

Looking at the profile and elevations the course is not entirely flat. The first 2.5km are at about 4% and later on there is a incline of 5% over 2km.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2017)

Well, that was a bit of a stinker for Froome today, wasn't it? I don't think he's looked right at all so far this season but thought he might come good for the Dauphiné like he did last year.



brommers said:


> I think that de Gendt will change tactics now and become a GC contender.



Will be interesting to see how he does on the tough mountain stages ahead. He's a strong climber but this is the first time he's ever held the lead in a major stage race, isn't it? So it's a real test of his temperament. About time he started living up to his potential though. I'm definitely rooting for him.



smutchin said:


> Sam Oomen (Giant-Sunweb) - won the Tour de l'Ain last year and just finished 9th overall at the Tour of California.



Finished 12th today, 50 seconds behind Porte, taking him up to 9th overall.

And another promising youngster, Pierre Latour, is in 11th - he won the white jersey at Romandie so is definitely worth keeping an eye on too.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2017)

Bardet now 2.20 off the pace. Yates at 1.30, Dan Martin at 1.45, Chaves at 2.41. If any of those lot fancy their chances on GC they're going to have to do something pretty special in the mountains.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jun 2017)

Porte i might have thought,but both contador and valverde both rode great TTs today.Bardet ? Needs to up is game before tour.I dont think id write froome off yet though,hes got some time to make back in the mountains which should be fun.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2017)

Valverde did a great TT today and does look dangerous for the overall.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Valverde did a great TT today and does look dangerous for the overall.


Boooooooo!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> And another promising youngster, Pierre Latour, is in 11th - he won the white jersey at Romandie so is definitely worth keeping an eye on too.


He reminds Carlton of Hinault, just in case you missed him mentioning it over and over


----------



## roadrash (7 Jun 2017)

^^^^^is that what he said.... I hadn't noticed


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> He reminds Carlton of Hinault, just in case you missed him mentioning it over and over



I was watching it with the sound off. Probably a good idea from the sound of it.


----------



## roadrash (7 Jun 2017)

its always a good idea when kirbys waffling on


----------



## insidethepeloton96 (7 Jun 2017)

Will the break make it three tomorrow or will the sprinters finally decide to chase them down?


----------



## brommers (8 Jun 2017)

Looks like another breakaway again today!


View: https://twitter.com/dauphine/status/872720098015956992/photo/1


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2017)

Swap 'Bela Lugosi' for 'Nacer Bouhanni'...


View: https://youtu.be/OKRJfIPiJGY


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jun 2017)

Coming through like a 1930s art movement !!


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2017)

Looking forward to today's stage - I think there will be plenty of attacking amongst the GC men - starting on the second climb.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2017)

2pm start on Eurosport?? FFS...


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2017)

At the current speed they are racing at we will see the last 45km, so we'll be able to watch the last two climbs. Top class breakaway - Naesen, Pauwels, Bettiol, etc.


----------



## roadrash (9 Jun 2017)

some risks being taken on this descent, buttock clenching just watching it


----------



## roadrash (9 Jun 2017)

WOW


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2017)

More like motorcycle racing on that descent - how fearless are they?


----------



## Winnershsaint (9 Jun 2017)

i went into adrenaline overload just watching it. Stunning descent by all four but especially Froome.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jun 2017)

That was terrifying.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2017)

This is looking like a good set up for a more open TDF.
I'm putting my cards on the table, and predicting a Porte win in the Tour. 
I'm as absolutely certain of that as I was about a Quintana win in the Giro...


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> This is looking like a good set up for a more open TDF.
> I'm putting my cards on the table, and predicting a Porte win in the Tour.
> I'm as absolutely certain of that as I was about a Quintana win in the Giro...



Observation mode.

Porte dragged Froome up the final climb today. I think Froome is too much inside Porte's head. Porte should have been sitting on Froome's wheel. He did not need to pull level with Aru. It's a bit like when you have a stong mate who you know can out climb you, yet you're on a good day and he's not and you can't quite believe that you are faster.

Very silly and annoying for me to see it. I was almost shouting at the telly when Froome "attacked" on the descent and Porte affectively got dropped and had to fight back.

I get the argument that Porte was moving time away from everyone else too but he should not be dragging a 3 time GT winner up a HC climb like that.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2017)

400bhp said:


> Observation mode.
> 
> Porte dragged Froome up the final climb today. I think Froome is too much inside Porte's head. Porte should have been sitting on Froome's wheel. He did not need to pull level with Aru. It's a bit like when you have a stong mate who you know can out climb you, yet you're on a good day and he's not and you can't quite believe that you are faster.
> 
> ...


I get your point but maybe Porte just wanted to show Froome that he was stronger but will race more cannily in the real thing. 
FWIW, I hope Porte has an incident free tour and shows he's capable of winning a 3 week GT. 
Contador, Valverde and Bardet looked off the pace today though.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jun 2017)

Just watched,great stage.Brutal climb today,I thought Aru looked good.Some descending by them as well ! But I still think Froome is up to the job,far too calculated to worry him too much.He's the same as ever,impossible to read.Probably Porte Dauphine too lose though.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jun 2017)

Brit 1-2

Porte is way way above everyone at the moment. 

God, it'd be great if Dumoulin threw his hat into the TDF ring.


----------



## Slaav (11 Jun 2017)

Has anybody got a link to the amazing descending of a couple of days ago please? Can't find it....
Thx


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

Slaav said:


> Has anybody got a link to the amazing descending of a couple of days ago please? Can't find it....
> Thx



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHatCFmnZwY


----------



## HF2300 (11 Jun 2017)

I want to know where the real Richie Porte is hiding.


----------



## Slaav (11 Jun 2017)

Thanks Marmion, didn't want to watch the whole stage


----------



## brommers (11 Jun 2017)

Swifty 2nd over the 1st climb


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2017)

This is hotting up


----------



## roadrash (11 Jun 2017)

lets see some more descending like on stage 6


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2017)

Froome is going down like a demon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Froome is going down like a demon


Year on year he adds something to his racing.


----------



## dragon72 (11 Jun 2017)

Fuglsang not even on the list at the top of the page and nobody even voted for "other" either. He rode a very good race!


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2017)

I just dozed off for a second and dreamt that Matt Stephens had strangled Kirby.


----------



## roadrash (11 Jun 2017)

looks like froome and porte are both gonna lose out at this rate


----------



## roadrash (11 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> I just dozed off for a second and dreamt that Matt Stephens had strangled Kirby.




IF ONLY


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2017)

What a finish!!!!!


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2017)

If that daffodil Kirby mentions farking birdsong once more I'll strangle the bastard


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2017)

Great ride by Jakob Birsdsong...


----------



## roadrash (11 Jun 2017)

WOW  (even though I cant bring myself to trust astana)


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jun 2017)

Amazing finish.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> If that daffodil Kirby mentions farking birdsong once more I'll strangle the bastard



At a tangent...here is the Danish Bird Sightings website....netfugl(sang)

http://www.netfugl.dk/index.php?language=uk

But back to the race...what happens with Astana now? Aru will do TdF and I presume Birdsong will too....joint leadership and see how it plays out??


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2017)

I was out so tried to watch it live on Eurosport Player on my phone. This is what was on the channel that claimed to be showing the cycling:






Yes, that's right, an empty tennis press centre with a man putting out drinks.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2017)

Are you lot not watching it live?

It finished over an hour ago.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> If that daffodil Kirby mentions farking birdsong once more I'll strangle the bastard


Wouldn't it have been simpler just to tweet it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

I see cheating by holding onto cars runs in the Nibali family, Antonio DQed today.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2017)

So we've not seen Froome so out of form so close to the Tour before. What chance? Is he taking a more focused build up or is he losing his top end. The last two TdeF wins have each been a weaker performance than the previous. I'm left wondering if he's still got it, if he's as hungry for it.


----------



## Too Tyred (11 Jun 2017)

It's going to be a very exciting TDF! Excellent riding by Fugslang and Porte. Martin and Aru looking strong too. Not so much Froome, Contador and Valverde who must be riding for Quintana now. Exciting.

I have to say I've been very disappointed by Eurosport's coverage though. Dumped onto E2 and not much coverage of the actual stages. The TV guide seemingly didn't know what would be shown live or not. Then the highlights haven't been very good especially today. 1hr 30 minutes is a long time but it just threw us into the last climb and didn't say what had happened to Porte. Probably more a commentator problem than a pictures problem. It took ages for them to say what the stage bonuses were then their maths were shocking! This race is a fairly big deal in the world of cycling.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> So we've not seen Froome so out of form so close to the Tour before. What chance? Is he taking a more focused build up or is he losing his top end. The last two TdeF wins have each been a weaker performance than the previous. I'm left wondering if he's still got it, if he's as hungry for it.


He's lost it.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> He's lost it.


If he goes and creams the Tour, the Clinic (and others) will be apopleptic!


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> He's lost it.



Not in your TdeF fantasy team, then?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> If he goes and creams the Tour, the Clinic (and others) will be apopleptic!


It would be worth seeing 



Dayvo said:


> Not in your TdeF fantasy team, then?



I reckon you should have him in yours, just to prove me wrong


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jun 2017)

400bhp said:


> Observation mode.
> 
> Porte dragged Froome up the final climb today. I think Froome is too much inside Porte's head. Porte should have been sitting on Froome's wheel. He did not need to pull level with Aru. It's a bit like when you have a stong mate who you know can out climb you, yet you're on a good day and he's not and you can't quite believe that you are faster.



I think and hope that Porte banished those demons today by catching and riding away from Froome.

Superb performance even though he didn't win.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> So we've not seen Froome so out of form so close to the Tour before. What chance? Is he taking a more focused build up or is he losing his top end.



I don't think he's lost it but what I have thought all season is that his head hasn't been right. But I was reserving judgment until we saw how he did in the Dauphiné, which has always been the race where he hits peak form in the past. And now we have seen it, I'm convinced he's not a happy bunny.

Rumours are starting to do the rounds that he's leaving Sky and I wouldn't be at all surprised. What would surprise me is if the rumours are true that he's going to BMC - wonder how Porte would feel about that, obviously they are BFFs but would it mean Porte moving back down the pecking order again?

Like Dumoulin winning the Giro, I also feel that a rider like Fuglsang winning the Dauphiné is another sign that the racing is becoming more "human".


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jun 2017)

Froomey not lost it,still a class rider.Theres no way he'd go to any team to play second fiddle I don't think we should right him off yet.Just because we're so used to him winning.He will come good for the tour.
The power of positive thinking !


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Like Dumoulin winning the Giro, I also feel that a rider like Fuglsang winning the Dauphiné is another sign that the racing is becoming more "human".


I would, but Astana.


----------



## dragon72 (12 Jun 2017)

Is this race result confirmation that Albert Accountant is now just that guy who used to win GTs?


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2017)

dragon72 said:


> Is this race result confirmation that Albert Accountant is now just that guy who used to win GTs?



He's probably done with the Tour but don't write him off just yet - in another year or two he'll have reached peak age for winning the Vuelta instead.


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2017)

dragon72 said:


> Is this race result confirmation that Albert Accountant is now just that guy who used to win GTs?


I'm sure that itv reported Bertie held a press conference claiming that Trek had told him not to attack at the Dauphiné in order to save himself for the Tour, but I didn't find much reporting of it online so I may have fallen asleep


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> I'm sure that itv reported Bertie held a press conference claiming that Trek had told him not to attack at the Dauphiné in order to save himself for the Tour, but I didn't find much reporting of it online so I may have fallen asleep


You did,I saw it on the highlights last night.Really.......cant be arsed I'll save myself for the tour


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2017)

dragon72 said:


> Is this race result confirmation that Albert Accountant is now just that guy who used to win GTs?



Albert Accountant.... I like that , is that auto-correct at its best


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2017)

roadrash said:


> Albert Accountant.... I like that , is that auto-correct at its best


It's a literal translation of his name.


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> It's a literal translation of his name.


El Contador was one of the best Archer episodes.


----------

